# The itchy phase



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I have now entered the intensely itchy phase. It is just like mysarojane and joplin and webster and others described in their posts 3 weeks ago. And I even have that pouchy ridge above the incision. But because of all your wonderful info I know I'm right on track and on the road to getting better.

But ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! The ends of those little steri strips feel like bristles poking and itching and tickling me. I might just SCREAM!

If I kind of scratch the bottom of my chin it alleviates it a little bit. Must distract my brain.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hang in there....and scream all you want. I think the ice helped me. I didn't have the steri strips for either surgery but I know they can itch. Look at my photos...I had the pouchy ridge (I call it my ledge) after the 2nd surgery.

Glad you are doing better!!

Thinking of you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...I remember the itch. Drove me crazy. I forget the number of days, but my doc said the strips would fall off after x to x (5 to 7 maybe???) number of days. The day before the end of that time period, I just couldn't take it anymore. The strips "accidentally" fell off in the shower. Felt much better!


----------



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't worry! As soon as you get annoyed with the itchyness, it goes away! And I, too, had the pouchy lump above my incision, which, as soon as I really noticed, went away!

Now I just have what feels like a lumpy incision which is slightly tender to the touch. And no, I can't stop touching it. Maybe I'm trying to reassure myself that it really happened?

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, the itching is nasty. The pouch will go away.  Glad you are feeling well!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys! The itchiness does feel better today. But I kind of over-did it yesterday and now my neck is really, really sore. I'm 7 days post-op and pushed it too far yesterday. I walked 2.5 miles and drove the car, did laundry, walked up and down the stairs a lot. Nope, that was not wise. Now my incision is really sore and my throat hurts when I swallow. I have those sore lumps. I feel like my family thinks I'm a slacker if I lie around all day. Not sure if I'm imagining that or if they really do give that vibe. I'm pretty good at inventing guilt out of nothing. Maybe the sore lumpy, but desperate to get back to normal life phase follows the itchy phase. Feeling down about it all today. Probably just tiredness. I'm going to go watch travel shows on TV.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Poor Snood, I feel bad for you. Take it easy, please! I am sure the family doesn't think you are slacking!

I found on days I felt good, and over did...I paid for it usually the next day. Not so much now, TG. I really do think this gets much better.


----------

